# Might be interested in doves?



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

This past friday I went to the park with some friends I've met here in Vegas. They're both sister, the oldest one is planning on getting a pet bird some time, I suggested that maybe she should get a pair doves. Though she said she'll probably get a parkeet, but I did tell her about my older sister's parakeets(I've got 2 sisters, one lives in LA) which she had to get rid of since they made a lot of noise early in the morning.

(Now getting back to my friend)

I did tell her to do research on doves, is there anything else I should tell her the next time I see her?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*people and birds*

Hi there,
My two cents on parakeets and noise. Toleration of noise can be very subjective. Noise that bothers some people don't seem to bother others. I cannot stand the thought of a cotton ball being torn  (gives me the willies just thinking of it; I'll take fingernails on a blackboard any day); others cannot stand fingernails on the blackboard or dogs barking. Maybe your sister was very sensitive to the parakeets' voices in a way that most people aren't. 
Parakeets (the budgie kind) are not very noisy compared to the larger parakeets (long tailed parrot type birds). I love their little cheeps in the morning and throughout the day. Our male parakeet will sweet talk his mate throughout the day. They are more like sweet nothings rather than the raucous noises that some associate with parrots. I find the doves outside my house make as much noise as the two parakeets although it is a different pitch. 
Recommend that your friends go to a pet store and listen to the budgies and other birds there before making any decisions on birds at all. That would prepare them for the noises birds can make. However, most of the day the majority of birds are fairly quiet, carry on conversations at a very subdued level and make no more noise than the birds outside. It also gives them an idea of the kind of waste birds can generate -- seed hulls, feathers, down, and poop, and in the case of parrot birds, shreds of chew toys. It will also prepare them for the acrobatic lifestyle of the hookbills, or the more flightly style of the finches. They can also go look at doves too -- a more sedate, perhaps, but no less messy, lifestyle.
More important than the noise level of a bird, is this friend prepared to let this or these birds be part of their family? If they are not willing to invest the time and money to give these birds a good home, lots of room in their cage (and not just one of those little cages sold for parakeets and finches -- way too small) love and attention, and deal with the mess of seed hulls, feathers, down, and little calling cards  left every 15 minutes or so, then they do not need birds for pets. Birds are so much more intelligent and sensitive than most people credit them with being, even the little finches and canaries that it seems people buy more for decoration than anything else. They deserve no less care and love than a person would lavish on a cat or dog. Bird caretaking is not instinctive so this person must be willing to read about the proper care of their birds, regardless of species they choose. I'm pleased that your friend wants a pair of birds, so much nicer for the bird than being a lonely only. 
Finally if your friend decides to get birds, I recommend they go to the animal shelters or other bird rescue organizations. Often people get tired of their animals and just let them go to fend for themselves. Sometimes the birds are lucky enough to find a friendly human to help them and sometimes they wind up in shelters (for awhile, until the shelter gets too full then . . . . ). Most of the time they just die in the great outdoors because they can't find a flock to be with. There are plenty of found birds wind up at shelters that don't get claimed because people don't think of going to a shelter to look for a bird. The worst thing about shelters is that most are not well equipped to handle birds, as a result the birds there are usually stressed and wired to the max so they are not at their best. Love, attention, and a place to call their own usually works the miracle.
A good place to start looking for potential adoptions might be 911Parrot Alert as well as 911Pigeon Alert. Just like this board, anyone can join for free and get on the email digest. It seems that Vegas is a destination site for more than just people. A lot of found bird notifications originate from Vegas. All kinds of parakeets and parrots seem to find that place in the desert.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

BirdDogg10 said:


> I did tell her to do research on doves, is there anything else I should tell her the next time I see her?


Hi there!
Doves do make wonderful pets. A single dove would need more human attention than a pair of doves. About the noise though...I have a pair of male doves. They make noise pretty much all day long. (I find it soothing, but others may find it irritating - very repetitive sounds.) Females might be quieter.

Also a seed-guard is a good thing to have for the cage. Doves are extremely picky eaters, and they tend to throw the seeds that they don't want. Some type of plastic shield or fabric pocket to catch the unwanted seeds will keep the floor cleaner. Also there's a trick to making toss-proof seed dishes...hard to explain but I could take a photo later & post.

Other than those minor details though, doves are delightful pets! They are fairly calm and easy to tame - especially the silky feathered doves. Doves don't bite, and they generally have sweet dispositions. (Doves don't have any homing insticts though, and should not be taken outdoors to fly.)


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

amoonswirl said:


> Hi there!
> Also there's a trick to making toss-proof seed dishes...hard to explain but I could take a photo later & post.


I would LOVE to know how that is possible.. PLz do explain... 
Is there a way to make bowls (watering/feeding) untippable?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hamza said:


> I would LOVE to know how that is possible.. PLz do explain...
> Is there a way to make bowls (watering/feeding) untippable?


Hi Hamza! 
I will post pictures and an explanation later...
The bowls I make are untippable, but they will only hold seeds - not water. 

For water, I use "coop cups" that are attached to the side of the cages with metal supports. I will post pictures of those as well.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL SAID, Flitsnowzoom!!

BirdDogg10...bottom line, moral of the story, final say:

PLEASE have your friend do her RESEARCH WELL *BEFORE* getting ANY bird (or any other animal for that matter!).

This area is one of my "soap boxes"...there are TOO MANY birds/animals who end up in horrible situations because their owners had no idea what they were getting into when they brought their pet home. 

They bought or obtained a "pet" based soley on "impulse" or its "cuteness" factor. After the "newness" excitement passed, reality reared and things changed for the worse!

And, I haven't begun to get into having a pet is a LIFETIME responsibility...

I certainly hope that your friend does her homework. Making a wise informed decision will benefit both. 

Thanks...


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

amoonswirl said:


> Hi Hamza!
> I will post pictures and an explanation later...
> The bowls I make are untippable, but they will only hold seeds - not water.
> 
> For water, I use "coop cups" that are attached to the side of the cages with metal supports. I will post pictures of those as well.


ANything will do!!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Shopping day...*

Phew! finally found this again. 

First off, I've been having some computer problems so I can't log in on my computer so I've had to use my Mom's laptop to log in here. Been looking through the mug shots thread, interesting to see how everyone looks. Can't find one of myself right at the moment.




Well I'm going with a friend of mine tomorrow to the petstore. She wants me to help her pick out a bird, I'm hoping they have some doves there. Anything else I should know before I tomorrow?

would like some advice

thanks!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I know this may be obvious but make sure you handle the bird before buying it, make sure it looks 'healthy'. Check the condition of it's cage, how clean it is, look in the hidden parts as well not just the parts they put on show to the public. 

Your friend should have done lots of research now, shes had plenty of time, make sure to take some photos for us!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for tip, I willl try to get a few pics.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Birddogg10,
Diamond Doves make great pets too, they are very small, easy to handle and have a lovely soothing coo. I have a pair and truly enjoy them.

Robin.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for tip, I've seen thse doves, they're kinda cute.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yup, other than doves being pretty loud (especially when the day dawns, bright and early!), if she's done her research, they do make great pets. You guys should call some shelters and ask if they have any companion birds (ask about doves too) for adoption. You can find a wonderful pet this way for her, or if they don't, then the pet shop hopefully can help. Make sure she knows that any bird kept in a cage, needs to be let out each day to fly around.  Good luck!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

My four doves fly around the kitchen every day for exercise. They make noise. The girls, the guys, doesn't matter. Boy doves love to coo, coo, coo. Morning, afternoon, when you play music, they coo along. They coo occasionally at night also. It is a low, soothing sound. Not a screech like a parrot, or a macaw scream. I think most birds are too smart to be kept by anyone but an expert, and that it is abuse what most parrots are put through. I got doves instead because they do well in captivity. Calm mostly, can't hurt you like even the smallest budgie can bite and pinch but a dove feels like being attacked by a silk feather duster.
They laugh, too. It's like a giggle. The only sounds my doves make are related to joy and love. Laugh and coo, laugh and coo. They remind me to be happy. Zoltan has learned to dance. He bobs his head from side to side and moves his feet in time to music.
When you buy doves or any bird you must also buy seed, grit, vitamins for water and I also suggest garlic, colloidal silver, and neem oil. Might as well have it handy rather than panic like I did when my little Zoltan got ill.

Regardless of if they are going to be laying eggs, all doves like a basket to sit in at times.

Here is what I bought when I got doves:
Doves.
Seed.
Cage.

Here is what I needed to go back and buy, or make.
Grit.
Poop-proof bowls for seed, grit, and water.
A second cage.
More Poop-proof bowls for seed, grit, and water.
Crushed whole egg shell from chickens, to add to the grit.
2 bowls for nests.
Two baskets for nests after the doves rejected my bowls for being too small, and said I was holding out on them.
A bath time dish.
Shredded newspaper for nests.
Split leg bands so I could tell them apart and name them.
Flat perches. They prefer flat perches.

Still needed:
Fake eggs
Vitamins/ACV water.
More grit.
Livestock salt?
Language lessons so I can speak dove.
Nest building lessons.
Dove yoga mats. (They do yoga, you know)


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I forgot the kitchen scale I had to buy so I could weigh them to make sure they weren't too thin. They have knife-sharp keels, but I don't think doves put on so much in the front as pigeons do, and mine do burn alot of calories but they are at a healthy weight.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

This basket meets our stringent standards, Mom!

Tip free, poop free, and organic!









The worlds best dove water holder, right here!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Love the pictures Phil!! You have to tell me more about the "yoga mats" ??? 

BD - Let us know what ends up happening! I have two ringnecks (both female) and they are just a delight - not very noisy and getting more and more friendly every day. They seem to have "learned" when we're on the phone and decide that's when they need to start "laughing" though (try explaining that on a business conference call - LOL). It is cute though and not annoying at all. Good luck!!


----------

